# A C&S Customers Ride....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Last night one of our customers showed up in his show winning car.

Heres a few pics for your viewing pleasure.....




































































































It sounded great too 

Johnny


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice, there still a special place in my heart for an original Cooper S.

One day I'll have one as a weekend toy, until then I'll enjoy looking at pictures of them!

Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is one sweet looking car! Beautiful!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet ride, nice paint job and all without the assistance of the bavarians!


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW!!!!.....What a shine!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What a beauty!


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, that is GOOOOOOOOORGEOUS!! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

As above the Mini looks Gorgeous, what products does the owner use? :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

That is an awesome paint job. Who did the work??? Love the car, a credit to its owner!


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

No wonder that's a show winning, look lovely!


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice one, nice to see another proper mini on here . I think Ive judged that car at a concours event last year.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome - and that's from someone who's not a Mini fan. Looked incredible and went like the clappers.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

As Andy says it was awesome and just as good on the inside.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

TommyTucker said:


> Nice one, nice to see another proper mini on here . I think Ive judged that car at a concours event last year.


You may well have done, he does get everywhere!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, what a lovely car, and what a finish!


----------

